# Modulacion por amplitud de pulso



## gayemaster (Ago 18, 2009)

ola chicos del foroelectronica es la primera vez  hago una consulta aqui disculpen si cometo algun error......

bueno basicamente quiero saber si alguien  me puede ayudar en la implementacion de una PAM.... utilizando componentes logicos, alguna compuerta , integrados en especifico.... cualquier información que me puedan ayudar  se los agradeceria...especificamente yo necesito ver la modulacion y codificacion de la señal generada por la PAM..... graciassss


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ago 18, 2009)

Lo que se me ocurre es un 555 que genere el PWM + Opamp de ganancia variable... Como sabes el PAM solo cambia la amplitud del pulso mas no la frecuencia y el ciclo, pero al usar el 555 lo puedes hacer...


----------



## gayemaster (Ago 21, 2009)

ola narci gracias muy amable pero ........ tengo otra duda la señal de salida del 555 se colocaria a la entrada inversora o no inversora del opam¡¡?¡? graciasss


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ago 21, 2009)

gayemaster dijo:
			
		

> ola narci gracias muy amable pero ........ tengo otra duda la señal de salida del 555 se colocaria a la entrada inversora o no inversora del opam¡¡?¡? graciasss



Algo así te puede servir:
La frecuencia de oscilación es de 68 Hz, Aquí hay buena información para el 555 http://www.neoteo.com/ne555.neo, y la amplitud del pulso de salida la cambias con el potenciometro (R2), la ganancia es G=(R2/R1)+1 -> (20k/10k)+1 = 3, previendo que la alimentación del opamp es de 15V y la salida del 555 es de 5V, por lo tanto 15V/5V = 3 y recuerda que la ganancia mínima del amplificador no inversor es igual a 1, quiere decir que la mínima amplitud de la onda es de 5V y la máxima es de 15V. Creo que el NE555 puede trabajar con 2V....
Saludos...


----------



## gayemaster (Ago 24, 2009)

ola narci disculpa las molestias nuevamnete pero quiero saber de  que forma puedo ver el muestreo,la codificacion y  la cuantificacion de la señal PAM.... te agradezco cualquier ayuda


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Ago 24, 2009)

Para ver el muestreo lo ideal sería un Osciloscopio, ahora ,me confunde lo de "codificación y cuantificación", me imagino que te refieres a los codificadores de la forma de onda, y de eso no tengo idea.. Mira aquí:
Codificadores de la forma de onda


----------



## canival35 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hola una pregunta, para poder transmitir inalambricamente esta señal que necesitaria agregarle al esquematico de arriba ?


----------



## ChaD (Ene 28, 2010)

Un transmisor? A que distancia necesitas transmitir?


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 28, 2010)

Una forma MUY poco profesional podria ser hacer un oscilador con el 555 y modificarle la tensión de alimentación. Si queres algo simple mas que eso imposible. Tenes que tener cuidado de mantenerte dentro del rango de tension del 555.

Saludos.


----------



## pochan (Mar 3, 2010)

Si quieres transmitir inalambricamente una señal digital tienes que modularla (por ejemplo en AFK) que es muy facil

Te compras un transmisor a la frecuencia que te interese y una puerta analogica como la ADG901, de analog devices, y esa puerta anlogica se controla con pulsos TTL de manera que estando el transmisor siempre encendido la puerta solo depara pasar la señal a la antena en función de la señal TTL que le llegue y esa señal TTL son tus bits, o trama de informacion digital.


----------



## Amanda Beatriz (Jul 21, 2010)

hola,,,...necesito  urgentemente un circuito PAM,, por favor,,si alguien me ayuda,,,se lo agradeceria,,,=)


----------



## elchuty (Jul 21, 2010)

aqii encontre este circuito amanda, espero que te sirva saludos.!
http://sensoresdeproximidad.galeon.com/circuito.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2010)

Amanda Beatriz dijo:


> hola,,,...necesito  urgentemente un circuito PAM,, por favor,,si alguien me ayuda,,,se lo agradeceria,,,=)



¿ Intentaste buscar por aquí ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------

